# Miracle Wine Kit?



## crabjoe (Sep 9, 2019)

I was browsing Amazon and found some really cheap wine kits call "Miracle Wine". I'm talking $40 for a 6 gallon kit. 

Right off the bat, I see a problem because it's a 2L extract kit. Seems crazy to be able to make 6 gallons from 2 Liters. I looked up the seller and it seems to be a company in Canada called The Wine Place in Montreal. Based on the Google reviews, they seem to be a decent company.

I tried to call them to get more info on this kit, but got voicemail. 

I guess my question is, does anyone think it'll be anywhere decent, or would I be throwing money down the drain?

It just seems to good to be true... At least for anything half decent.

BTW, they say the extract is made with "ThermoFlash Vacuum Extraction" Whatever the heck that is.


----------



## StFrancis (Sep 9, 2019)

Saw the same thing. I thought I read on the instructions that you have to add sugar to it.


----------



## 1d10t (Sep 9, 2019)

2 liters? Does that come as a solid? 
Looks like it is 2 kilos of sugar if you make 15 bottles. 4 kilos if you make 30. Same kit otherwise. They just show different fermentors. At that price it might make a decent concentrate for adding to other kits.

https://www.purewineplace.com/en/91-miracle-wine


----------



## crabjoe (Sep 9, 2019)

StFrancis said:


> Saw the same thing. I thought I read on the instructions that you have to add sugar to it.



I didn't know.. I just went to their website and it says to add 4kg of sugar. What's that about 8.8 lb? I wonder if it's because they pulled sugar out of the extract or if the kit is really for 3 gallons, but selling it as a 6 gallon kit...


----------



## crabjoe (Sep 9, 2019)

It's so cheap, and having never made wine before, I might try the Sauvignon Blanc.. I wish I could find a couple of review from people that had made wine before....


----------



## 1d10t (Sep 9, 2019)

crabjoe said:


> I didn't know.. I just went to their website and it says to add 4kg of sugar. What's that about 8.8 lb? I wonder if it's because they pulled sugar out of the extract or if the kit is really for 3 gallons, but selling it as a 6 gallon kit...


Even a 3 gallon kit will be thin if you have to add that much sugar. When you concentrate you only pull water out.


----------



## crabjoe (Sep 9, 2019)

Price was to good to pass up as a test kit. 

I am thinking I might make just 5 gallons vs the 6 they say it could make....


----------



## ratflinger (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm thinking it would be a good place to start if you like MD 20/20


----------



## crabjoe (Sep 10, 2019)

ratflinger said:


> I'm thinking it would be a good place to start if you like MD 20/20



Bwahahahaha.. but I'm pretty sure that's a malt beverage. It's been 20+ years since I've had some.

BTW, I spoke with a woman from the Wine Place about this miracle wine. She says ABV will be about 11.5-12%. Said to make all 6 gallons as the directions state because it was an excellent table wine. She said they sold a lot of it from their b&m location. I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## beano (Sep 10, 2019)

Really... Busting on the MD. That's just disgraceful.


----------



## Jeremiah (Sep 27, 2019)

I bought the merlot kit. I added 64oz of blackberry puree, 8 pounds granulated white sugar, about 1/3 cup American Oak chips, and 1 diced jalapeño. 1.092 SG. After a few hours with the included yeast it is bubbling away.


----------



## crabjoe (Sep 27, 2019)

Jeremiah said:


> I bought the merlot kit. I added 64oz of blackberry puree, 8 pounds granulated white sugar, about 1/3 cup American Oak chips, and 1 diced jalapeño. 1.092 SG. After a few hours with the included yeast it is bubbling away.



That puree must have a lot of sugar. I used the recommended sugar and the SG was 1.080. As for bubbles, it's there but nothing like 100% the Lodi Pinot Grigio juice I got. Fact is, I think the 6 gallon kit can be made in a 6.5gal bucket. Mine, doesn't seem to need much head space.


----------



## Jeremiah (Oct 20, 2019)

Racked again. SG down to .992 

3 of us did a little taste test and we were all pleasantly surprised. It's going to be quite drinkable for us, if just a bit thin. We found it slightly reminiscent of some Apothic reds. I'm hoping bulk aging will add a bit as well. Everyone has their own flavor palette but we'd definitely buy this again for the price.


----------



## RocketBee (Oct 29, 2019)

@Jeremiah did the kit come with puree, juice or was it concentrate? So you added more sugar to get the S.G. up to 1.092?


----------



## crackermonkey (Nov 1, 2019)

just finished clearing this kit pleasantly surprised how good it taste right away. I bought this thinking it be solely used as cooking wine . no kit taste at all . don't get me wrong this is not a GREAT tasting wine but its doesn't taste bad .id say it taste like table wine served at a good but cheap italian restaurant I'm now going to add some oak staves and bulk age it a bit to see if it gets better which I wasn't planning on doing . right now its a perfectly acceptable second or third bottle of wine . I am planning to experiment with some of there other wines


----------



## RocketBee (Nov 1, 2019)

@crackermonkey thanks for the feedback, I may have to give it a try soon! Did you do any modifications or straight with the instructions? Which kit?


----------



## crackermonkey (Nov 2, 2019)

RocketBee said:


> @crackermonkey thanks for the feedback, I may have to give it a try soon! Did you do any modifications or straight with the instructions? Which kit?



I made the Vallapocella followed there instructions to the T . Mine didn't turn out that thin as others have mentioned, but as I make more and different kits I'm starting to learn that consistent temperature might just be one of the most important aspects of making wine next to sanitization. this kit wanted to ferment at 26 degrees Celsius with is more than all the other kits iv done .


----------



## crackermonkey (Nov 11, 2019)

so. an update , after week in the bottle the wine is already degrading quickly . its taken on a brownish hue as if it was oxidized but it happened so quickly that it can't be that . plus it doesn't taste oxidized . it reminds me of port but it isn't sweet . so I will use it as a originaly intended as cooking wine . if I cut it with another batch of wine thats not in my good books it become a bland drinkable wine . while this kit is cheap I can get a 10 liter WE or RJS kit for 60 cad so .....when grapes are cheap I might try this kit again and add a whole bunch of fresh fruit .


----------



## crabjoe (Nov 11, 2019)

crackermonkey said:


> so. an update , after week in the bottle the wine is already degrading quickly . its taken on a brownish hue as if it was oxidized but it happened so quickly that it can't be that . plus it doesn't taste oxidized . it reminds me of port but it isn't sweet . so I will use it as a originaly intended as cooking wine . if I cut it with another batch of wine thats not in my good books it become a bland drinkable wine . while this kit is cheap I can get a 10 liter WE or RJS kit for 60 cad so .....when grapes are cheap I might try this kit again and add a whole bunch of fresh fruit .



I've got my MW (Sauvignon Blanc) in the carboy bulk aging. Color looks fine.. tastes a bit light and theres a bite of Alcohol, but it seems to be behaving.


----------



## crackermonkey (Nov 11, 2019)

mines the apposite little thick and no bite please keep me posted on your Sav blanc progress


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Nov 21, 2019)

I grew up on MD 20/20.


----------



## crabjoe (Dec 30, 2019)

Update on the Sav Blanc... 

IT SUX!

I just went down to taste test it and it's not like any Sav Blanc I've ever tasted. The bites gone and it's got a weird aftertaste. Also it's buttery tasting. It's just weird.

I'm going to bottle it and see what others think of it.


----------



## Swedeman (Dec 30, 2019)

2 liter kit, huh? Let assume the concentrate in kit was 68 brix and that a none concentrated sav blanc is 20 brix. That means that they have concentrated the juice 3,4 times and that equals 6,8 liter grape juice. Those roughly 7 liters of juice will in turn be diluted to 23 liters. So no, it will (hopefully) never taste like any commercial sav blanc...


----------



## crabjoe (Dec 30, 2019)

Swedeman said:


> 2 liter kit, huh? Let assume the concentrate in kit was 68 brix and that a none concentrated sav blanc is 20 brix. That means that they have concentrated the juice 3,4 times and that equals 6,8 liter grape juice. Those roughly 7 liters of juice will in turn be diluted to 23 liters. So no, it will (hopefully) never taste like any commercial sav blanc...



I don't know how much sugar was in the concentrate. You have to add a ton of sugar to get it to where you want it..


----------



## Mismost (Dec 31, 2019)

Rusty Nesmith said:


> I grew up on MD 20/20.


Don't you mean fell down on MD20/20


----------



## beano (Dec 31, 2019)

Rusty Nesmith said:


> I grew up on MD 20/20.





Mismost said:


> Don't you mean fell down on MD20/20



Not to brag mind you but, I have done both!


----------



## kevinlfifer (Dec 31, 2019)

I can't find that concentrate in either Amazon or Ebay. I have made wine from 1/2 gal concentrate and you do need to add sugar back. I did a Ruby Cab years ago from that stuff, added marquette skins from cake of a local winery. It turned out great. I added 4 bottles of the Cab Sauv concentrate to reclaim this batch https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/specific-gravity-of-juice-off-the-scale.69057/
It seems to have worked well. These concentrates have their place but only as a starting base.


----------



## crabjoe (Dec 31, 2019)

kevinlfifer said:


> I can't find that concentrate in either Amazon or Ebay. I have made wine from 1/2 gal concentrate and you do need to add sugar back. I did a Ruby Cab years ago from that stuff, added marquette skins from cake of a local winery. It turned out great. I added 4 bottles of the Cab Sauv concentrate to reclaim this batch https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/specific-gravity-of-juice-off-the-scale.69057/
> It seems to have worked well. These concentrates have their place but only as a starting base.



If you're looking for the Miracle Wine kit, just go to 
https://www.purewineplace.com


----------



## SassyBoots (Jan 10, 2021)

I've also purchased this wine (the Shiraz) and am disappointed. Tastes very thin, so I've tossed some more oak into it and will leave for a week before racking again. Might be ok for making spritzers with sprite? Not sure how well it will set in the bottles. Not going to use plain sugar for backsweetening, I'm going to use a wine conditioner. I heard somewhere that adding Glycerine to a wine will help with body? Also, this stuff is giving me heartburn - no other wine I've made has done that.


----------

